# windows



## phil (May 7, 2002)

fucking piece of crap.Loads of shite you don't want. The things you do want don't work properly.
I'd move to linux if games ran.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You move to linux and linux moves to windows - just take a look at RedHat 9. Oh.....or even Lindows.....or there now is a linux version that runs from cd - no need for installation and will work over an existing win32 os.
I am waiting for "longhorn" and the new yukon file system. (Have tried a beta1 which is basically a modded XP).
With regards to loads of shite windows - yes there are bits of crap in there - but all depends on the OS you are running and what type of installation you have.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> fucking piece of crap.Loads of shite you don't want. The things you do want don't work properly.
> I'd move to linux if games ran.


Yes and 95% of the planet still use it!
baaaaa!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Buy a PS2 or XBox and run Linux on that then - Games and PC [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Even better - buy a cheap PC - Â£250 - put linux on that (Mandrake or RedHat) and be happy - route your net connection, firewall etc etc all through the linux box. Keep existing PC upgrade to Radeon Pro 9700 and have the best games machine available.

Radeon 9700 Pro V GF4 Ti4600 - 3d Mark 2003 scores are tripled over using the gf4, inother words the Radeon ROCKS.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Even better - buy a cheap PC - Â£250 - put linux on that (Mandrake or RedHat) and be happy - route your net connection, firewall etc etc all through the linux box. Keep existing PC upgrade to Radeon Pro 9700 and have the best games machine available.
> 
> Radeon 9700 Pro V GF4 Ti4600 - 3d Mark 2003 scores are tripled over using the gf4, inother words the Radeon ROCKS.


Funnily enough I actually did that. Except I blagged the PC off work  Unfortunately the drivers for my frog modem are rubbish and it kept disconnecting under heavy traffic.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> .....or there now is a linux version that runs from cd - no need for installation and will work over an existing win32 os.


That would be http://www.knoppix.net/
Not tried it yet... but have decided it'll be my initiation into the dark side


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Not tried it yet... but have decided it'll be my initiation into the dark side


Its ok - can run up to 2gb of Installed apps from the cd. But why bother - RedHat 9 looks good - and will now be even easier to setup and create a dual or multi boot system.

For a bit had Mandrake/ .Net RC1 & XP running on same machine........worked fine though you never seem to get over the MS right click etc that ain't on linux - (Not a worry for those Mac users)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> though you never seem to get over the MS right click etc that ain't on linux - (Not a worry for those Mac users)


You can put it there if you want to. That's what I like about linux. It's configurable. I stopped using title bars and frames when I realised I didn't need them.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Blackbox is a great window manager for X if you prefer the minimalist look.

Anyone got a copy of windows media centre edition?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes - and the Digital Media Plus Edition......oh..and .net which prolly goes gold today or tomorrow.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thought they dumped .net last month because no-one could figure out what it meant including their developers


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - I run Windows 2003 server RC2 v 3718 - Windows 2003 Server will be available very soon.

;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

;D See other Threads on this forum..

You'll not believe the trouble I've had windows.... ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bet u updated from 98 or something.........upgrades are always bad news.


----------

